# anyone know this dragon movie from early 90's?



## SailorYue (Jul 26, 2009)

when i was a kid i remember seing this TV movie about this young boy who comes across this (imprisoned?) white dragon. and he tries to set it free or soemthing.

id love to know what its called so i can look it up.

i tried google, but its no help really >_>


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 26, 2009)

Your guess is as good as mine, but the first thing that comes to my mind is the Neverending Story. I don't recall much from that movie, but I do know there was a white dragon in it -traditional Chinese/Japanese dragon.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 26, 2009)

is this said dragon?
http://niona.de/fuchur/fuchur1.jpg
http://niona.de/fuchur/fuchur3.jpg

if so its the never ending story^^


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 26, 2009)

no, its not neverending story. Falcor was never imprisoned.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 26, 2009)

found it... had to change how i googled... change the time...

its Dragonworld:


> Dragonworld is about a young American boy named John who is orphaned at 5      years old and sent to Scotland to live with his grandfather. The lonely child      wishes for a friend and POOF! A baby dragon appears. John grows up, and falls      on hard times. A greedy businessman tricks him into "borrowing" Yowler for      an amusement park, and John must find a way to save his dragon from becoming      a main attraction. Is it too late? Stars Sam MacKenzie as John McGowan.
> This movie is rated PG, it's not too scary for      young kids, and is available at most video rental stores.


http://www.draconian.com/movie/dw3.jpg
http://www.draconian.com/movie/dw1.jpg

(i think the animatronics of this dragon are even my JIm Henson!


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh, I remember that.  it's been awhile.  I could never remember the name of the movie.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 27, 2009)

theres aparetnly a sequel too, staring Drake Bell...


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 13, 2009)

see I thought yuo were talking about flight of dragons for a min... and the guy got stuck in a green dragon


----------

